# Foxjack replacement ideas



## Cooptucksarge (Jan 5, 2013)

Bought a foxjack couple months ago and it's already tore up. For those who don't know which one it is, it's the one with the rabbit looking head with a white tail. Long wire connected to a small box with a metal stake. I've been taking pretty good care of it but it doesn't look very well made. Anyone know of anything better ?.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

No decoy is what option I'd choose.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The new MOJO's are supposed to be made well.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'd get with foxpro about it. Their customer service is #1. I have the fox jack on my spitfire and it works great.

Scott uses a live decoy


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

My fox jack is holding up very well - I would call foxpro about it also.


----------

